# Ugly stik finally broke



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, went out today. Didnt catch much, and got snagged on some suff on shore pulled the rod until it snapped right in the middle above the first guide. First rod before this broke as well. Can it be replaced again? I am within the time limitations and I think they owe me a new rod for their rod breaking while trying to break some weak line.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd give it a try. Are you using braid? For mono, I pull it by hand until it breaks.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I've never broke an ugly stik, had an eye pop out of one, once. How are you trying to pull the snag free? Always keep the rod straight inline with the line and pull straight back, not up or to the side like you would setting a hook. Never had a rod from any manufacturer break pulling free from a snag that way.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a email from them yesterday. They are waiving the shipping fee and sending me a GX2 ugly stik, presumably because I have gotten a refund before. Even if the rods are failing me, im impressed by the customer service and ability to back everything they say up.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Pull your snag free by pointing the rod straight at where it's snagged and pull horizontally. Wouldn't even break a kids Shakespeare that way. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think the rods are failing you. I think you are failing the rods.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive had that rod since 2011 doing the same thing. It may have been my fault. But why advertise your rod being able to be bent to the butt end when something less than that breaks it? I pretty much threw everything I could at that rod, fishing it in brushy areas and under tight bridges. It could be age, or maybe they might not make them like they used to. But I now clear my snags by pulling straight back instead. Though im still not used to the fact that the lure might come back and cut my hand straight open.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Sometimes its just user error. I always point the rod at the snag, wrap the line around my hand and pull. It doesn't matter if I'm using and ultralight, medium spinning rod or a Heavy bait cast flipping rod. I don't bend the rod on a dead weight.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

You broke it on purpose IMO.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Core_d said:


> You broke it on purpose IMO.


Broke it on purpose? Seriously? So you're trying to say i broke my own damn rod just to get a new one? That I lied about how it broke? You weren't there that day, you dont get to doubt my claim that it broke and it wasnt intentional. I have told nothing but the truth about what happened. I do admit that me pulling on it may have broken it, but I cannot doubt anything else when the one before it snapped in half doing something else.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

At this point.. We know you bent the rod, with bad intentions.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that sarcastic or serious? Because my intention was to break the line to get it free so I could leave. But it broke.
I think I might see what you are talking about. I was meaning "pulling on the line" not the rod.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Not saying you lied in any way but, you obviously were putting it to the test. Its cool they gave you a new rod uglysticks are my rod of choice. If you have a snag that wont come out attempting to break your line from the Handel of the rod is a bad idea. 
I bet you could touch tip to handel with an ultra light ugly stick,heavier action rods are obviously not meant to bend as far down.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Core_d said:


> Not saying you lied in any way but, you obviously were putting it to the test. Its cool they gave you a new rod uglysticks are my rod of choice. If you have a snag that wont come out attempting to break your line from the Handel of the rod is a bad idea.
> I bet you could touch tip to handel with an ultra light ugly stick,heavier action rods are obviously not meant to bend as far down.


Ok, I understand now. Im sorry I got mad. My other rods go through the same thing, and honestly, im suprised it lasted so long with so much getting thrown at it. no one ever told me that clearing a snag from the handle was bad, and i did not know until recently. I have been doing that same thing since I started fishing. the one that broke was a ultra light 4' 8".


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Whaler said:


> I don't think the rods are failing you. I think you are failing the rods.





Core_d said:


> You broke it on purpose IMO.





BASSINaDL said:


> Sometimes its just user error.


I think that's the deal right there, call it operator error or inexperience. Ugly Sticks are very tough rods. One of the salt water kayak guides I know uses them exclusively for himself and his clients and he's never had one of his fail. He catches all manner of big, powerful saltwater fish like dolphin, drum, cobia tuna, reef donkys and so on.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you only had it since 2011 that is no time at all. I've had them for years and have never had one break nor have I broken one.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought a gx2 7' medium trigger for another(cheap option) crank bait rod.It performs extremely well for this.The blend of glass and graphite and the slow tip gives it quite a workable action for cranking.As for your situation,NEVER pull like that w/ANY rod.If you're afraid of line cutting your hand keep a piece of wood w/you(thicker stick or old small section of wood broom handle or something),wrap line around a couple times and pull.Pull to the side of you and pay attention.Heavy lures CAN come back at you,but not often if pulling correctly.And you'll NEVER break a rod doing this.W/light mono or fluoro you can just wrap it around your arm and pull,but if using braid the stick is your best option.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, the commercials aren't real?!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Wow, the commercials aren't real?!


I am quite surprised myself because I read their ads on the internet, and everybody knows it has to be true if its on the internet! 

Mr. A


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Rule #37 of the Internet: No.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Maumee tackle has 6' ugly sticks for 20$


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The kid is young and comes to this forum to talk about a passion he shares with the rest of us. Possibly no one has showed him the tricks that some of us were lucky enough to have passed down? I have been following his post for some time now and let me tell you, this kids loves fishing as much as any one here and has some impressive catches under his belt for someone his age.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

lotaluck said:


> The kid is young and comes to this forum to talk about a passion he shares with the rest of us. Possibly no one has showed him the tricks that some of us were lucky enough to have passed down? I have been following his post for some time now and let me tell you, this kids loves fishing as much as any one here and has some impressive catches under his belt for someone his age.


:good: Absolutely


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

got my replacement rod yesterday while I was at school. The rod is a ounce lighter and balanced better. The guides are also built better, as they are built into the rod.

The rod is changed coloring wise, and is matte black instead of shiny glossy black.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

W hen I snag I walk as far as I can to one side letting out line to get an angle on it, like to get around behind it if possible, but on a lake you can't. Then I jiggle and bounce the line, let line go slack sometimes works first time after a couple tries then I'll go to other side and try usually it comes out with no problems and doesn't beat up pole line or lure, weight. If all else fails I wrap the line around my plier handle and pull


----------

